# Scotty cameron headcovers!?!?



## Brookesy (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive just bought an old scotty cameron putter of my mate after doing really well with it but i cant find a headcover for it anywhere, ive looked on ebay and the prices are ridiculous with some being up to Â£100! 
There isnt exactly a great selection on a few golf online stores so was wondering if anyone knew any UK sites that sell a decent selection?

Craig


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 3, 2012)

Your better off with a golf monthly limited edition centenary headcover, drop them an email they might have some left.

EBay still best option for the Scotty headcovers, think I paid about Â£20 couple of years back for a silver Newport one.


----------



## hangover (Jan 3, 2012)

Just use another headcover. Any headcover will do the same job.
I've got this on mine http://www.strathclydeparkgolfcentre.co.uk/new----md-golf-spain-seve-putter-headcover-1940-p.asp


----------



## Lump (Jan 3, 2012)

Ebay is your best bet, just stay away from LTD edition ones.

http://www.function18.com/accessories/ian-poulter-4th-major-uspga-putter-cover.html Function 18 has a few Ian poulter ones that are nice and funky.


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys ill have a look.


----------



## RichardC (Jan 3, 2012)

You can order from http://www.scottycameron.com/webstore/do/products/accessories. They have all the headcovers on there.


----------



## Val (Jan 3, 2012)

RichardC said:



			You can order from http://www.scottycameron.com/webstore/do/products/accessories. They have all the headcovers on there.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly where I was going to point the OP.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 3, 2012)

RichardC said:



			You can order from http://www.scottycameron.com/webstore/do/products/accessories. They have all the headcovers on there.
		
Click to expand...

The Cameron site only sells replacement retail covers and a few of the less rare limited editions, but only for very brief periods, as they sell out very fast. Shipping charges to the UK are also very high.

If you want the limited covers, you need to use ebay (can be risky) or one of the specialist collector sites such as Cameron Collector. The market for these limited covers is quite volatile, so be careful you don't pay too much for them. Some of them can go for upwards of Â£1000. 

I used to collect these and had quite a few at one stage but gave it up and sold them.


----------



## RichardC (Jan 3, 2012)

Ethan said:



			The Cameron site only sells replacement retail covers and a few of the less rare limited editions, but only for very brief periods, as they sell out very fast. Shipping charges to the UK are also very high.

If you want the limited covers, you need to use ebay (can be risky) or one of the specialist collector sites such as Cameron Collector. The market for these limited covers is quite volatile, so be careful you don't pay too much for them. Some of them can go for upwards of Â£1000. 

I used to collect these and had quite a few at one stage but gave it up and sold them.
		
Click to expand...

Assumed that he was after a normal retail headcover, not one of the collectors range.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 3, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Your better off with a golf monthly limited edition centenary headcover, drop them an email they might have some left.
		
Click to expand...

+1

Got one of these for Christmas. Really classy and nice quality with nifty magnetic catch. Were going for a fiver I think. If they still have any left I'd grab one.


----------



## Brookesy (Jan 3, 2012)

Definitley dont fancy paying Â£100 for a headcover lol i just need one to cover my putter, ive bidded on one on ebay if not then ill probably buy one off that site although i do very much like the look of the ian poulter one


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2012)

RichardC said:



			Assumed that he was after a normal retail headcover, not one of the collectors range.
		
Click to expand...

He should be able to order one through a UK Titleist dealer. The shipping charges from the US are prohibitive ($80 plus UK customs and VAT).


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a new headcover direct from the Scotty store last month. the dollar price and shipping were fine, not too expensive, but got stiffed for import duty - Â£4 for the duty, that's fine, but then Â£10 for Fedex's charges for handling......... Total cost for the headcover was about Â£45.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2012)

It's like anything with Scotty's name on it - you pay a premium over a very similar product.

If the RedX headcover I have ever wears out or I lose it then a standard Odyssey or similar will go on it.
It's only a headcover - head protection. It does nothing more. 
Don't waste huge amounts of cash on one.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2012)

Ethan said:



			He should be able to order one through a UK Titleist dealer. The shipping charges from the US are prohibitive ($80 plus UK customs and VAT).
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ethan, the one I ordered was nowhere near $80 dollars for UK shipping.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:



			Hi Ethan, the one I ordered was nowhere near $80 dollars for UK shipping.
		
Click to expand...

OK, good, so they have changed their shipping policies. It used to be prohibitive. Still, a UK Titleist dealer should be cheaper.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ethan said:



			OK, good, so they have changed their shipping policies. It used to be prohibitive. Still, a UK Titleist dealer should be cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

. Yeah but if it is anything like the grips they will only be able to order 1 a year


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2012)

Ethan said:



			OK, good, so they have changed their shipping policies. It used to be prohibitive. Still, a UK Titleist dealer should be cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

They have, the previous time I tried to order, they would only allow transactions from US addressed credit cards, had to go via my mum who was living in the US. This time they accepted my UK credit card and I received it within a week of ordering.

I wish I'd checked earlier, I needed to replace the grip on mine, went through Titleist UK via my club pro, they only had two choices, which didn't include the corded one I wanted. Still least I know now that next time I can get what I want, subject to stock etc.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:
			
		


			I wish I'd checked earlier, I needed to replace the grip on mine, went through Titleist UK via my club pro, they only had two choices, which didn't include the corded one I wanted. Still least I know now that next time I can get what I want, subject to stock etc.
		
Click to expand...

Any shop with a titleist account should be able to order whatever grip you want, although they are limited to only two per month!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2012)

As I expected but when I spoke with Titleist direct, they were adamant at the time that they could only provide the two grips on offer, they couldn't get the others from the US.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyway the iomic putter grips are far nicer which means I have a brand new Cameron grip sitting doing nothing!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a Red X from a mate (minus the headcover) another mate managed to get me a new headcover,including the pitch mark repairer from a Titleist rep for Â£35.
I bought another headcover (used and minus the pitch mark repairer) on Ebay for Â£20.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 4, 2012)

ebay or the scotty website


----------

